# Finally a pope n young



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

Finally got a shot at this old timer he came in at 15 yards an let him have it. Ran 80 yards n dropped. After all the bad luck this year I finally had something go right. Fayette county


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Fine buck, congrats!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome buck

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats to you, nice mass on your buck


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice deer, congrats!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, very nice.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats!! A milestone!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations Matt, you paid your dues, and earned a good one!-Mike


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice. Can you make pope and young with a crossbow?


----------

